# Samsung smart tv slow.



## Readlight (May 21, 2019)

Why menu on screen is stuttering, same whit ps4 even simple moving picture is stuttering.
what shit cpu they put in there. every device is slow!


----------



## Mac2580 (May 21, 2019)

Turn off sharpening, turn off autorun smart hub when device starts, turn off autorun last app when tv starts, turn led clear motion off and anti flickering too. My TV can lag over 100ms when these settings are on. Change the input device to pc, even if you are using a console it will reduce the input lag and stutter. If you select "game console" it tends to stutter.


----------



## erixx (May 21, 2019)

maybe the TV's cpu headsink came off?


----------



## Vya Domus (May 21, 2019)

I doubt it's the TV. Turn off auto-motion or whatever it's called in the settings.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 21, 2019)

Readlight said:


> what shit cpu they put in there. every device is slow!


You need to be realistic here. That comment was not. If it was the CPU they decided to put in there, it would be doing the same thing with every one using that same model TV. And it is likely that same processor (and perhaps entire circuit) is used in many different models. So that would be millions and millions of users. Where are they?

With it happening with the PS4 input too, this could be a TV issue, and it could be the CPU that is failing. But it is not because Samsung chose to use that model CPU.

If you can work your way through the menu, see if you can reboot the TV. If you can't do it via the menu, do a "cold" reboot. That is, power off the TV, then unplug it from the wall for 30 - 60 seconds, plug it back in and power it on. Then and see what happens.

I would check for firmware updates too. 

How old is the TV. It might still be under warranty.


----------



## scevism (May 21, 2019)

For a start what model samsung tv is it?


----------

